# How to go about building this



## DevilDogNurse

Ok, This is a Tantra Chair…. It's meant for …. ADULT activities, if you get my drift.

I think it's a really cool piece of furniture. How would I go about making one? Any suggestions?


----------



## JBfromMN

MMMMM interesting…..

If I were to attempt something like that, I would cut the 2 sides out of plywood. Then I would attach a series of cross supports and then a couple layers of 1/4" luann bent to the contours of the top.

The you can figure of how to cover the thing


----------



## miserybob

Adult activities? I dunno… that looks like it'd be pretty uncomfortable for a bridge game. To each their own, I guess…

Bending Plywood is what you'd need. Search LJ blogs - there are a few that highlight bending ply.


----------



## CharlieM1958

I'm not sure, but my back hurts just thinking about it.


----------



## rivergirl

I have no idea how to build one of these. LOL and man I think I am really getting old… And better make sure you cover it with a fabric that you can BLEACH heavily.


----------



## Howie

What? No cup holders? How can I drink Bud Light and watch TV in that thing ! (G)


----------



## rivergirl

LOL Howie and Charlie.


----------



## helluvawreck

With my back, if I ever got into that thing I might not ever get back out. However, plywood sides seems like a good start like just like JB said.


----------



## DrDirt

Ahhh thos "Make or Buy" decisions…

Actually i think it would be pretty straightforward. Make from 3/4 birch ply three matching patterns, add blocking and put bending ply on it. That would give you the "sculpted block", add block feet and upholster it.

Norm could do it in under 30 minutes ;-) Just 1 show!


----------



## a1Jim

I too think plywood sides and ends is the way I would then band saw some thicker material for the top curve edges and screw some say 2×3 strips along the top that are let in the top pieces. then put 2-3 layers of 1/4" ply over the top of the strips . add some cross pieces to prevent racking and take to an upholsterer


----------



## DevilDogNurse

I was thinking very much the same thing… Plywood sides (I'd like to do wooden sides and just upholstered top). Considering this thing costs over a grand!!!! I figure I'll spend $100 or so and give it a shot.

Thanks all!


----------



## rivergirl

Devil…. "I figure I'll spend $100 or so and give it a shot." Metaphorically speaking I'm sure. Have fun! Let us know how it works out!


----------



## DevilDogNurse

Actually, It looks VERY comfortable! Those of you who are so inclined (and over 18!!!) feel free to google "tantra chair". Their website has a variety of "demonstration illustrations".


----------



## Abbott

I think it needs a safety harness for the little missy, I could drive that thing right into the wall.


----------



## rivergirl

I also googled and welll… for me personally, a bear rug and fireplace works or just clean sheets works fine for me… I think consecrating an entire room to a very large piece of contempory furniture specifically designed for tantric sex is okay for some- so long as you have an open minded cleaning lady.. or just a cleaning lady at all. I don't know, but I must be getting old and sensible. What ever happened to pick up trucks and hay lofts and big rock by the falls? Okay- yep- I am definately old. But I was thirty once. Honest. I. was?


----------



## rivergirl

LOL BentlyJ. That was funny.  And Abbott- witty as always…


----------



## lilredweldingrod

Where do the chains and jumper cables hook up?


----------



## Howie

Does it come with training wheels? Us old geezers aren't as steady as we used to be.
Seriously(??) I think Jim is on to it. Plywood and beef it up on the cross pieces.


----------



## HerbC

LilRed….

I think those are covered under advanced options…

Herb


----------



## DevilDogNurse

OMG!!! Ya'll are funny!!!! It's one of those things I'd like to tackle when I get better at this whole "wood working" thing…. At this point, I'm not doing much more than making fire wood….


----------



## DevilDogNurse

I was thinking of a perimeter frame under the bottom….. I need to do some research on the plywood bending. Library, here I come!!!!


----------



## lilredweldingrod

ROTFLMAO…................


----------



## rivergirl

Devil- if you'd get you mind of of the flexomatic bed you could get more woodworking done….......


----------



## Chip

I already made one of these. Approached it a little differently then some have suggested. Took a big slab of wood and pretended I was making a band saw box. No problems and rock solid. Just kidding of course. Good luck Devil Dog.


----------



## CharlieM1958

Abbot might be bragging about driving it into the wall, but his wife said that was the chauffeur's job.


----------



## rivergirl

Good stuff Charlie!


----------



## traupmann

Plywood sides double thick at the rim, cross supports every 8 inches - 2" below the upper edge, plywood bottom and ends, then chair webbing across and woven lengthwise. Then 3 inches of hard foam and 2 inches of a memory foam.

My pea shooter hasn't been used much as of late, but the memory of the kills sustains me.


----------



## Sawdust2

Omni-directional? Or for short/tall couples?


----------



## markplusone

I love this post! Did anyones mind run to "well you could do this and that and thatway and…" I showed my wife and she kinda looked at it with her head tilted to one side for a while. So now Im making one too. LOL And with cup holders I think.


----------



## Walker2

Here are a couple of links with some instructions on how to make this chair

Part 1

Part 2


----------



## SCOTSMAN

My sister ran off with her gynocologist.My brother in law said *I could never see what he saw in her*.Alistair


----------



## runswithscissors

If you have decent quality plywood, you can bend it quite easily by using heat-no moisture needed. The face veneer grain should run side to side. A heat gun will work, though a broader heat stream would be desirable. I have an infra red propane heater intended for paint stripping. I puts out a wide, intense bunch of heat (but not so much that scorching is a problem) that works great on plywood. Trouble is, I've never seen another one like it. The minimal info on the thing has not led me to a source. Google, maybe? Actually, the old type of movie lights work well too, putting out a real blast. Wear welding goggles, though. And yes, they can scorch the wood if you get careless.
I slept on a fiberglass thing like this-no padding-on a beach in Baja one time. One of the most miserable nights I can remember. And no senoritas in the vicinity.


----------



## stan3443

i had one like this in my custom show van in the late 70,s . plywood sides and bending ply top . i'll try to dig up pic


----------



## LeeBarker

I don't think the cross pieces that folks are mentioning are needed. I would space the ply sides and work with doorskins, grain running across, and glue three or four layers, joints staggered. It would be plenty stong and the laminated ply would accept any fasteners.

I would think casters and floor locks could be practical.

Kindly,

Lee


----------



## JoeinGa

Well? It's been 2-1/2 years since this was posted…

Did'ja ever get this thing built?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Maybe he built it and has been busy doing the testing phase of the project????


----------



## DevilDogNurse

Yeah, I wish. Unfortunately I've been in the middle of a divorce. No point in building one of these…. But maybe in the future.

Oh well, I've got custody of my boys. That's the only important thing


----------



## roman

Divorce is no fun but that chair surely raises more then an eyebrow ?

Simple and the 1st poster got it.

Not sure about putting wheels on it. DUI comes to mind


----------



## Ironwing_1

Walker2: Followed that first link…just about blew my mind 2 minutes in when she starts feeding 8' long 1×6's into the little pink contractor saw. No guards, splitters, riving knives or pushsticks…then the video starts fast forwarding through this process. I thought given the nature of the topic there was a chance I'd squirm in my seat a little, but wasn't counting on getting there so quickly!

Guess she's wearing her safety hat, so its all OK…


----------



## runswithscissors

Those pink gloves are probably kevlar.


----------



## Holbs

i book marked this, with the crazy cute pink lady.
ya see… i'm a bachelor. so…these kind of things could come in handy


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Devildog sorry to hear about the divorce. Starting over is no fun, spent 3 years in Iraq getting over mine and met a wonderful woman in Ukraine that I eventually married and gave up the war zone. It gets better, drop a line if you need a ear to yell into.

Gunny


----------



## muleskinner

Walker2 - Your video links threw me off for a second. At first I thought I'd experienced a rift in the time/space continuum and was 30 years in the future watching a gal I just watched in another video here the other day.


----------



## squirtu2

Here's one I just made just need to get the foam


----------



## NoThanks

No drawers, no drink holder, no handle bars?? I hope your not finished….lol
(stirrups optional)


----------



## squirtu2

I was thinking some restraining devices


----------



## Alouel

Hi Squirtu2, how high are your humps and how low is your valley. Also did you get the dimensions from somewhere or did you just guesstimated.

Thanks


----------



## AlaskaGuy

> Yeah, I wish. Unfortunately I ve been in the middle of a divorce. No point in building one of these…. But maybe in the future.
> 
> Oh well, I ve got custody of my boys. That s the only important thing
> 
> - DevilDogNurse


Maybe if you had got it built sooner you wouldn't be in the middle of a divorce.


----------



## CharlieM1958

Adult activities? I don't even see a cup holder on that thing!


----------



## daddywoofdawg

Adult activitives? been so long I forget what that is. lol
I would do as JBfromMN said too. and a few others.Just make you a long batten to draw the curves.
Maybe someone can clime in a good thickness and wood to make battens out of.(I'd like to know too).


----------

